# Ghouls of Gaithersburg 2013



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We decided to change things up a bit in the graveyard and take good advantage of our plethora of skellies this year


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your use of skellies turned out great. Especially love the hats on a number of them! The specters in your upper windows were a tingly touch. The music fit the feel of your set up. Overall big Plus!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

You both did a great job! There was so much to see and I liked your lighting. The gnomes at night were eerily cool.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Incredibly detailed and very, very cool. I loved the video and music choice as well...gonna watch this a few more times, just love it!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

So fun to watch! Love the night shots. Those gnomes are creepy and the zombie jockey guy looks great! I was trying to take in the scope of your yard while watching. You have a great space to work with. We should be neighbors!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow Roxy, I guess all of your skeletons are out the closet now eh?! That's a lot of skellie. Well done you two!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I love how the daytime photos have an almost whimsical feel with the ragtime music and then the nightime photos give it a definite sinister feel. even though the music doesnt change. Really awesome job. Loved the Civil War skellies and the crows on the roof and gutters! Really great details!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome video and I love the music. Love the crows too and the creepy gnomes. All those skellies so little time!!! I love how each are doing their own thing. Makes it an interested graveyard. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow, that is a lot of skellies! Nice!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Skellie Extravaganza!!!! I love the poker circle, quite nice! And the gruesome eyeball fountain and nice touch with the shoe on the severed foot! Added some serious realism to it. Great job on the night time lighting too.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

So many bones! A dog's dream destination. Great job Roxy and impressed with the carved pumpkins.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind comments, my dears! We had some fun with the changes we made this year and the skellies are just natural poker players Even Frankenstein's monster wanted to get into the act.

The lighting was pretty simple - one blue flood in the tree on the right side of the yard (as you face the house), one amber flood as a back light on the right, and two small blue floods on the left on the ground - no red this year. We use small white LED flashlights in holders to illuminate single props, plus scatter a few lanterns around for effect.

Since we had poker players in the yard, using a ragtime piece seemed the natural choice, plus we have a lot of humor in things like the epitaphs. It's also kind of fun to match a cheery upbeat piece of music with a cemetery scene. Probably not the "whimsical" touch that home decorating networks have in mind, but I think it works.

Yes, Terrormaster, all our skellies are out of the closet. There, I've said it. We have no more hidden dark secrets:googly:

JD, if we had you as a neighbor, it would be like dying and going to Heaven come Halloween


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job as always!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow....What a great looking yard...so much detail....Looks like the the war between the north and the south has been dug up again....VERY NICE work Roxy ans spooky....!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love it Bonnie!
You have so many interesting things to display.
Thanks for showing!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Great display, Roxy! I love the whimsical feel of it!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

great ideas for displaying all the skeletons!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Love it. Man, thats alot of crows too. I think my fav was the animal skull guy. Excellent tombstone work. You two do good work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, guys - glad you enjoyed the show!

Beelce, we spotted those north/south caps when we were in Gettysburg in October and knew they would come in handy for something

BD, the animal skull guy is the Demon of the Dark Woods that Spooky1 made last year. He helps keep troublemakers out of the yard:jol:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Every year I sooo look forward to seeing your set up! It's like seeing an old friend.  I really enjoyed seeing your little critters and I also really liked the bride and groom skellies.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, that's so sweet, HL Little story about the two half skellies holding hands (I called the scene "Love Never Dies"). I told Spooky1 I was going to have the regular skellie be the wife and the devil skellie be the husband. He said "Why can't the devil be the wife?" I said "Because I'm the one setting them up so the devil has to be the guy":devil:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Aww, that's so sweet, HL Little story about the two half skellies holding hands (I called the scene "Love Never Dies"). I told Spooky1 I was going to have the regular skellie be the wife and the devil skellie be the husband. He said "Why can't the devil be the wife?" I said "Because I'm the one setting them up so the devil has to be the guy":devil:


I still think the other way around might be more fitting.  :laughvil:


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Love the set up you guys and I agree Spooky1 the devil needs to be the female.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, now you're both in trouble


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Roxy what in the would did I do. Guys have to stick together and if it was not for the females we never get in trouble.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I almost forgot to tell you how much I love the murder of crows on your roof line. They look super cool too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You've really mixed things up this year with all your skellies. You guys must have hit every store in the area. And your choice of music made the cemetery seem fun and whimsical. Thee place to be on Halloween night. By the way, where did you get all those hats?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Scareme Some of the hats came from Halloween stores and Target, the top hat I made, the north/south caps came from the visitor center gift shop in Gettysburg, and some we had just hanging around the house since Spooky1 is a hat guy:jol:


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I agree with everyone...it's a fantastic yard! I love the gnome skeletons! Heck it's all great!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Beautiful job, Roxy!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: The yard and the decorations look fantastic! I love the spiders, the multitude of skellies, the coffins, the fence, all the tombstones...but my favorite will always be Lugosi! I just love that prop! It's amazing how playful everything looks in the light of day...and then they become sinister with the great, night lighting. Roxy and Spooky, you guys look great as always.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you kindly, DS, DW, and P5! It's always good to know we succeeded in entertaining fellow haunters


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

Awesome .......... Love it , super job


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome haunt! Lots to drool over. I think the zombie lawn jockey is my favorite!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Not sure how I missed commenting on this thread unless I just totally checked out in November. I do not think I have ever seen more quality tombstones in any other display. I like the fact that there were some elements that seemed cooler in the day, which is hard to pull off. 

My two favorite elements where the gargoyle and the crows on the porch roof which looked fantastic during the day and the overall lightening at night.


----------



## EerieLakes (May 12, 2014)

Wow that's a great display, so much to see. Love the lighting and the pumpkins.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow!


----------

